# Lost yellow drybox @ cisco landing



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

You might want to try calling the River Office at BLM Moab ((435-259-7012) and ask them to radio out to the ranger station and see if it is there. 

Folks sometimes will turn stuff in at the station when they come back for their shuttle vehicle. Also, rangers coming off patrol will occasionally find gear at the Cisco ramp, which also goes in their "lost and found" box.

Hope this helps.

Rich Phillips
VP, GCPBA
gcpba.org
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/gcpba/messages


----------

